

Use Quora to find your target customers | Contactually - skevvis
http://blog.contactually.com/2011/12/use-quora-to-find-your-target-customers/

======
AznHisoka
Great tip, but now everyone's gonna start spamming Quora and force them to
limit messages... you should've kept this to yourself :)

~~~
skevvis
Hah, we might have over-reached by saying spam. We've used it really to help
identify people who might be interested, and reached out to them to learn.

------
jwieringa
That is pretty sweet, thanks for sharing!

------
kingkool68
Nice,

~~~
skevvis
Thanks!

